# acid reflux and raw??



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am starting to think Max has some sort of reflux issue, from what I have read this requires a low protein, low fat diet...
not sure how a raw diet would fit into this, I switched him when he was having really bad stomach problem, raw seem to fix it except he has an occasional problem with stomach gurgling, lip licking and not being able to get comfy, He does have joint problems...He has been to 3 vets and not one can put their finger on the problem. All of my dogs have been on raw now for 5 months, I am still seeing issues with gas, bad breath and the occasional stinky poop. I s raw not the proper diet for acid reflux?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone??? No one has any experience with acid reflux? or thoughts on how a raw diet would affect this.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would recommend a probiotic. he might be taking in air when he eats...sounds like he has gas, not acid.....

but i would not lower the protein. a raw diet is only about 20 - 22% protein to begin with. dogs also need fat as their energy source.

it's not the diet i would bet on it...it's the way he's eating.

we use primal defense ultra.....i've noticed that bubba has less gas. he eats very fast.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you noticed that you are feeding a certain protein when he does that?

That's almost exactly what my Doberman does when I give him pork tongue. his body doesn't like it much.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

My oldest girl has acid reflux. It is caused by a weakened muscle that separates the stomach and esophagus. There were times that it was so bad that the stomach acid/fluid would come up the back of her throat and roll out the side of her mouth. She would tilt her head backward in an effort to get it to go back down her throat. She would close her eyes as it obviously burned. Sleeping with the front part of her body slightly raised helped. She has had belching with acid reflux but not flatulence. 

Misty does better on raw than on kibble. I think part of it is the smaller volume of food and high water content. I cut her food into small pieces. Although I do not feed a lot of ground meat it seems to work best or it could be that the ground is low fat venison. I give her the less fatty pieces of pork as pork fat seems to make it worse. She does best with chicken fat that I add to lean meals but is ok with beef fat if not overdone. She does fine with chicken wings but thighs with the meat and bone or legs push to stomach to capacity causing reflux. I feed 2 times per day. If the reflux is bothering her I divide the food into a 3 meals.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What exactly are you feeding on a regular basis?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I feed him a variety of protiens, mostly chicken for his bone in, but he has gotten pork necks, ribs. he get boneless chicken as well, breast,hearts,and gizzards, & beef...hearts,tongue and other cuts, green tripe....turkey....some pork and fish, a raw egg on occasion....he is a dasuquin for his joints & omega 3 supplement. I feel like he gets a good variety of protein. I havn't noticed any one that causes the problem, sometimes pork does give him a bit of cannon butt.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i wonder if it's the dasuquin.....


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am wondering if adding Apple Cider Vinegar to his water would help as it helps to restore Ph balance to the body? Just a thought.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

the biggest problem is I am not really sure what is wrong with him, the acid reflux is kinda a guess.. 2 vets 1000's of dollars and no answers, they can't seem to find the problem with his stomach or his joint issues. He has recently started these adequan injections, I am told they should not affect his stomach, but he has had 3 and after the last 2 he vomits in the car on the way home and has never done this before and we drove 3000 miles to Kansas with him, but they help his joint issue a bit. I am at a lose with him


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Rvent said:


> the biggest problem is I am not really sure what is wrong with him, the acid reflux is kinda a guess.. 2 vets 1000's of dollars and no answers, they can't seem to find the problem with his stomach or his joint issues. He has recently started these adequan injections, I am told they should not affect his stomach, but he has had 3 and after the last 2 he vomits in the car on the way home and has never done this before and we drove 3000 miles to Kansas with him, but they help his joint issue a bit. I am at a lose with him


i was told many meds would not affect my dogs' stomachs, and yet they did.
Side Effects of Adequan Canine
• Stinging on injection site
* •Upset stomach*
•Vomiting
•Diarrhea
•Depression
•Abnormal bleeding


i have learned to give probiotics under these circumstances which is what i recommend you start to do.

i think


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I took him to see a internal vet specialist Friday, he believes he has IBD or colitis told me to keep him on his raw diet add a tablespoon of pumpkin to his meal and probiotics...gave him a course of flagyl, and to wait an see if it helps before possibly scoping him for ulcers, tumors etc.


----------

